# What problems do you encounter placing a bid or completing a project?



## eMeasure (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi there,

This is Adam from eMeasure. I joined House Repair Talk recently and this is my first real post after my introduction. So go easy on me please. 

We all face challenges when trying to accomplish our objectives.
 Im very interested to learn what obstacles you face when trying to place a bid or complete a project. 

These issues could be singular or multiple.
For example perhaps you cant source a particular blueprint/plan or maybe something youve outsourced is taking too long. Perhaps certain specialised materials are hard to come by. 

The issues you face may be something unique. If this is the case, please share them if you're willing to.

Thank you for reading this and for sharing your wisdom.


----------



## bud16415 (Dec 6, 2016)

No list is complete without (government red tape).


----------



## eMeasure (Dec 6, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> No list is complete without (government red tape).



You know, I didn't even consider that.

Thanks for this. 

Do you have any examples of how red tape gets in the way?


----------



## johnjh2o (Dec 6, 2016)

Trying to compete with contractors that have no idea of cost.


----------



## beachguy005 (Dec 7, 2016)

Trying to get paid for material or work done. Sub-contractors not getting paid by general contractors.


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Being fully cognizant of the project before embarking, eliminates all but those easily and immediately overcome.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 7, 2016)

Surprises on site that can double or triple the cost of a small job.

Water leaks
mold
asbestos
engineering mistakes made by others.
All come with there own inspectors and waiting time.

And of coarse the home owner that wants to see the window in three different places.


----------



## eMeasure (Dec 7, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Surprises on site that can double or triple the cost of a small job.
> 
> Water leaks
> mold
> ...



This is very good to know, thanks.


----------



## Chris (Dec 8, 2016)

As for bidding the only issue I have is the competition excluding items that should be included to lower their bid and get the job. In the end they do change orders for those items.


----------



## joecaption (Dec 8, 2016)

Customers watching to much DIY TV and expecting someone to be able to build a deck or gut and remodel a bathroom in less than a day. Ha they do it on TV all the time.
Losing a roof quote because someone gave them a year longer warranty.                      Who's to say there even going to be around to fix it?
If a new roof does not leak in the first year, most likely it's not going to leak.
Customers asking for three different quotes to do a simple job three different ways.
Customers starting off by saying where on a budget and need to cut cost (which in it's self is not an issue) then asking for a quote on a deck with composite decking and railings, which I know is going to cost about 3 times as much as using pressure treated. I've done this enough to know enough to show up with 2 different quotes.
Losing a quote to someone I know for a fact that dozens of customers  are dissatisfied with but never took the time to file complaints.


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Dec 14, 2016)

I can create you anything you want, but only when you know exactly what you want. My contracts are comprehensive with every detail listed, and I go over all of it with a customer so that we're on the same page before we sign. Yet still at least 1/4 of the time somewhere along the way I hear "We've decided we don't want that- can you do this instead?"

I'm still working with my Psychiatrist to determine whose head should be banging into the wall; theirs or mine?  Everything else can be handled but you can't fix stupidity.

So out comes the sharp pencil and the gasps from the customers who see the new figures which I explain wouldn't be like that had they told me this from the start. "Now what would you like me to do, and please be sure this time?"

Phil


----------



## bud16415 (Dec 15, 2016)

Mastercarpenty said:


> I can create you anything you want, but only when you know exactly what you want. My contracts are comprehensive with every detail listed, and I go over all of it with a customer so that we're on the same page before we sign. Yet still at least 1/4 of the time somewhere along the way I hear "We've decided we don't want that- can you do this instead?"
> 
> I'm still working with my Psychiatrist to determine whose head should be banging into the wall; theirs or mine?  Everything else can be handled but you can't fix stupidity.
> 
> ...



I planned an addition to my house once and made a set of detailed drawings as to what I wanted. I then put down a detailed parts list and did a detailed write up on the overall scope of what I wanted as I wanted to do most of the finish work myself. 
I called out 3 GCs to give me a quote and the first guy threw my papers back in my face telling me this was BS and he knows how to build a house and he doesnt need me telling him what doors and windows I want. (No Quote) The second guy was kind of blown away and asked if I wanted a job designing additions for him and he said he wouldnt quote the job but he would build it as cost plus as that is how he works. (No Quote) The third guy was just coming off a $6,000,000 estate job that took several years to build and I really didnt think he would even show up for my little job. He looked at my stuff for about 2 minutes and said I wish I had information like this on my last job, saying all he did for two years was put stuff in and then take it out as the couple had no idea what they liked till they saw it. He didnt ask a single question he looked around a little outside and left saying Ill see you tomorrow with your quote. (Quote was right on the mark)

I dont know how you guys do it sometime. I would need a shrink on call 24-7.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 15, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> I planned an addition to my house once and made a set of detailed drawings as to what I wanted. I then put down a detailed parts list and did a detailed write up on the overall scope of what I wanted as I wanted to do most of the finish work myself.
> I called out 3 GCs to give me a quote and the first guy threw my papers back in my face telling me this was BS and he knows how to build a house and he doesnt need me telling him what doors and windows I want. (No Quote) The second guy was kind of blown away and asked if I wanted a job designing additions for him and he said he wouldnt quote the job but he would build it as cost plus as that is how he works. (No Quote) The third guy was just coming off a $6,000,000 estate job that took several years to build and I really didnt think he would even show up for my little job. He looked at my stuff for about 2 minutes and said I wish I had information like this on my last job, saying all he did for two years was put stuff in and then take it out as the couple had no idea what they liked till they saw it. He didnt ask a single question he looked around a little outside and left saying Ill see you tomorrow with your quote. (Quote was right on the mark)
> 
> I dont know how you guys do it sometime. I would need a shrink on call 24-7.



Up here most GC work for 10% of cost, use their suppliers and trades and save the homeowner money over doing it themselves. But all are not equal.


----------

